# I was thinking of selling my M&P compact...



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I picked up a factory demo M&P 9mm compact a few weeks ago for a steal. But the slide seemed too thick and overall too bulky for a compact CCW. I was actually thinking of selling it at this weekends gun show. 

I'm glad I at least took to the range first. WOW! This is an awsome shooting pistol! I only put 100rds of WWB throught it. But that was enough to change my mind.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry dude 

Is it much different in size to the P99c?


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry dude


??? What? That I'm keeping it?



Shipwreck said:


> Is it much different in size to the P99c?


Very similar. Some time last year I was checking out a P99c at a gun show, and thought about getting one. But it is too similar to my `04 P99QA. That was also the first time I held the new M&P9. Once I saw the early pics of the M&Pcompact, I put that on my wish list. Then a few weeks ago, I found and bought a factory demo.

But I lost interest in it quickly. The slide has more of a thick square box feel to it compared to the angled slide of the P99s. IMO, the full size 99s felt more concealable than the M&Pc.

So I was thinking of selling it at the next gun show. I had to at least shoot it first. (It took a while to get to the range, with all the snow Denver has been getting lately.) But once I shot it, I fell in love with it.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The m&pc is a great little gun. Im glad you decided to keep it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> ??? What? That I'm keeping it?


Ok, I see it now. I misread it... Sorry


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> The m&pc is a great little gun. Im glad you decided to keep it.


Well, I went to a gun show today, and one of the dealers had both the Walther P-99compact and the M&Pcompact available. Holding those two at the same time, I lost interest in the M&Pc again. The P-99c seems to be a perfect design for a compact. The grip feels perfect, and the angled slide doesn't seem thick and blocky like the M&Pc.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I see how it is. :smt086


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

so you going to sell it? how much you going to want for it?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry dude
> 
> Is it much different in size to the P99c?


I held them both the other day at Wulf's sporting goods and the size was very close but the P99 seemed a lot lighter.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the P99c is my all time fav subcompact. I like it a lot. 

I thought I would want an M&P when they first came out and I saw the photos. BUt I've since reconsidered. It doesn't feel as nice in my hand as the p(9.

Don't know about the rest of U guys - but because the P99 fits me so well, I've discounted a lot of other guns that just don't fit in my hand as well. It's spoiled me


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

M&P40 said:


> so you going to sell it?


Possibly. Very soon. I don't want to say a price until then.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

If somebody wants it...
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=51530#post51530


----------

